# Vintage Vintagey Cosmetics, etc...



## lizardprincesa (Jul 3, 2008)

*I wish I could afford this item on eBay (link below below ~below~). 
I'd put it on my vanity
 with my *very* small collection of vintage cosmetic items.*

*I have perfume of my grandmother's from the 1920's (bottom right, dark bottle, "Venus".) Heavy & Magical & in-definably sexy...
It's non-perfumey & I *know* I whiff ~my~ fragrance inside:
 pure Patchouli Essential Oil...::swoon::*
*occasionally, I dab the potent potion in various secret places,  
& I pretend I'm at a  20's Speakeasy.  *

*I am currently obsessing over the 20's.
I am dying to find makeup tips to appear as a 20's Film Star, & I research, whenever I get the Time.*
*I'm dying to own a Flapper Dress, authentic. I had such a dress, all Black Lace, & quite fragile. I sold it on eBay 2 years or so ago. I also had a black*
*pillbox hat with veiling...nearly perfect condition. I sold that one via eBay to somebody in France. 
I wish I'd have kept these items. 
I didn't feel my 20's obsession then.*

*Lately, I realized my paternal grandmother, deceased since the 80's, must have been a Flapper ...or, she was stuck in the 20's.
 Until she passed, she continued to do her hair & makeup
 in the style of the 20's.
I didn't understand or appreciate it then; I was too too young. Damn! *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*If a Timeline does exist, I realize it may be a Circle...
as a Circle is a Line...
If Time is on a Circular Line, what implications?! Perhaps we could then explain why fashions (not only in clothing, but in human behavior) come and go & leave & return, over & over, albeit recycled 
to suit more contemporary tastes and technological advancements.*
*~~~~~~~~~~~**

*

*My vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  20's, 40's 60's 70's. *


*I also have a bottle of "hair perfume" from the 1930's. (eekBay acquisition).*
*I have it, and all the others, simply for their Magical Presence,*
*  but not for use.*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*The rest are also eBay discoveries. :*
*I think the eyeliner is from Avon, 1940's. It's a Violet-coloured pencil. I tried to resist opening the package, but I fell. I haven't used it, tho.*
*(I'm not trying to sell any of this; I'm just telling you about it.)*

*All the Max Factor lip products are from the 1960's. They do smell kinda funky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,  but I love how they look! The roll-on lip gloss is circa 1970.*

*I am *intrigued* by antique & vintage cosmetics and fashion.
 I am sitting here wearing an authentic 1920's garment (sort of a sleeveless blousey thing which would have been worn beneath a corset.) 
I have it on over a slinky long black dress (contemporary).
 The garnent is in fantastic condition, save a couple *teensy* age marks...I'm unsure ~how~ best to wear it ( & I don't know ~where~ I'd wear it, as I am currently a prisoner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (only kidding, but *
*I am more than a bit isolated, & 
unable to get out for a Romantic Evening with my hubby), for several reasons. I hope/know this changes soon. (I never lose Hope.) Many people have a ton more serious challenges...at least I am surrounded by Love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have learned to be careful when wishing...*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I wonder why I get stuck in other time  periods. I guess it's fun! 
The world is full of all kinds of people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Here is something I just found on eBay,
which I so so so wish I could afford.*
*Maybe one of you might like it! I know somebody else out there has an appreciation for antique/older items such as these. Check this out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*****I am not selling this item! I do not even know this seller. I'm posting this link ONLY to show it to someone who might be interested. I do realize it should probably be in the eBay thread, but my *chatter* (ramble) part of this post got the best of me. Please move if inappropriate here. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CF
*Vintage 1950 Max Factor Motion Picture Make Up Kit [email protected]@K - eBay (item 310062680254 end time Jul-04-08 1256 PDT)*

*If you feel anything like I do, please let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 4, 2008)

You & I are in the same boat! I have some of my mom's makeup from the early 80s. Mostly Clarion and Merle Norman and some Mary Kay. 
It's not so much about the vintage makeup for me that I enjoy, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the vintage packaging. It's so nostalgic.
I recently found a tube of Maybelline's Kiss Gloss that I had in the early 90s. It was downstairs in the basement and it had gotten all dried up but I just got excited over seeing the old packaging, lol.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 4, 2008)

That is SO cool....

I didnt even know Max Factor was out that long ago.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 4, 2008)

Cheryl have you ever been to the Max Factor Museum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course, now called the Hollywood History Museum. If you haven’t - one of these grand ole’ days you must take the pilgrimage…it really is the end. I will never forget it for as long as I live! Below is an excerpt description of my favorite part of the museum lifted from their brochure:

_******* You enter through dark marble archways; the small museum is divided into several rooms. They feature hundreds of autographed photos of famous stars (who were also studio clients), Max Factor magazine ads featuring Hollywood's leading ladies, dresses, wigs, magazine covers, a gleaming Oscar (which Max received himself in 1929 for his unique make-up), and glass cases displaying old-fashioned versions of Max Factor powders, perfumes, lipsticks and other products. Plus, there are a few unique items that border on the bizarre... _
_A pioneer in the field of movie make-up, Max Factor invented the first make-up used in a motion picture (a greasepaint in a tube), and went on to become the inventor of lip gloss, pancake make-up and false eyelashes. _
_The original Max Factor studio contained four special celebrity make-up rooms, each designed to bring out the best in women of a particular hair color: one room is labeled "For Blondes Only" (and is decorated in flattering shades of blue); other rooms are solely for redheads (done in mint green), brunettes (dusty rose pink), or brownettes (pale peach). These special rooms have been faultlessly preserved, and are complete with the original make-up chairs, settees, lights, and flattering, multi-angled mirrors. _*******


Oh those four glorious rooms, they were amazing…really! They were displayed with the actual makeup of such stars as Rita Hayworth and Lucille Ball, Jean Harlow among others. Displayed there on their dressing room vanities as if they were to be expected at any moment to come in and sit down and continue primping right there in front of you. 

The décor of these rooms were exquisite! Also, a highlight for me, _you may want to sit down for this – _*Carmen Miranda’s famous Gold platform high heel shoes and bangles*…Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh…_swoon!!! _She was sooo tiny, they were all just so tiny!

And then the costumes…my goodness the COSTUMES that they had on display…OMG!!! They had one of Marylyn Monroe’s velvet dresses turned inside OUT and displayed on the mannequin! You can’t even imagine such _guts ‘n’ gore_ as they pertain to _sew ‘n’ stitch_. It was the wildest thing I’d ever seen – all the construction done to make that dress fit her! It was a study. I wanted that dress so badly…it was so much fun to see all that craziness going on underneath one of Marilyn’s fabulous gowns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to move into this museum and become the _scullery maid_ or something…alas, reality had it’s way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I’m a huge collector of a 15 ½” fashion doll named _Gene Marshall_ by Mel Odom who happens to be a fictitious movie Star from the ’20’s, ‘30’s, ‘40’s, and ‘50’s and there was a doll Convention for her there, which I attended, at the _Biltmore Hotel_ in L.A. and I was lucky enough to have visited this Museum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here’s the link to their webpage:

http://www.seeing-stars.com/Museums/MaxFactor.shtml


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

I love vintage makeup packaging but I also love vintage makeup advertisements.  Anytime I see one on ebay or at an antique store I will always pick it up.  I usually frame them and put them in my bathroom.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love vintage makeup packaging but I also love vintage makeup advertisements. Anytime I see one on ebay or at an antique store I will always pick it up. I usually frame them and put them in my bathroom._

 
I love it!

That must look very Cool!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Cheryl have you ever been to the Max Factor Museum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*OMGoddess! I didn't even know it existed! ::fantasizes buying plane ticket, arriving in California,  &... :: *​   Quote:

 Of course, now called the Hollywood History Museum. If you haven’t - one of these grand ole’ days you must take the pilgrimage…it really is the end. I will never forget it for as long as I live! Below is an excerpt description of my favorite part of the museum lifted from their brochure: 
 
*OMG  I can't stand not being able to teleport myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
 Quote:

  ******* You enter through dark marble archways; the small museum is divided into several rooms. They feature hundreds of autographed photos of famous stars (who were also studio clients), Max Factor magazine ads featuring Hollywood's leading ladies, dresses, wigs, magazine covers, a gleaming Oscar (which Max received himself in 1929 for his unique make-up), and glass cases displaying old-fashioned versions of Max Factor powders, perfumes, lipsticks and other products. Plus, there are a few unique items that border on the bizarre...  
 
*OMG..I am picturing ...*

*drool, drool, drool!  (I wonder what the "bizarre" - bordering items are!)*


  Quote:

  A pioneer in the field of movie make-up, Max Factor invented the first make-up used in a motion picture (a greasepaint in a tube), and went on to become the inventor of lip gloss, pancake make-up and false eyelashes.  
 
*i wonder how many of us actually knew this? 
I didn't (except for the pancake makeup) ! 
Thank You!*​ 
 Quote:

 _The original Max Factor studio contained four special celebrity make-up rooms, each designed to bring out the best in women of a particular hair color: one room is labeled "For Blondes Only" (and is decorated in flattering shades of blue); other rooms are solely for redheads (done in mint green), brunettes (dusty rose pink), or brownettes (pale peach). These special rooms have been faultlessly preserved, and are complete with the original make-up chairs, settees, lights, and flattering, multi-angled mirrors. _*******

 
*Sounds like Heaven!*​
 Quote:

 Oh those four glorious rooms, they were amazing…really! They were displayed with the actual makeup of such stars as Rita Hayworth and Lucille Ball, Jean Harlow among others. Displayed there on their dressing room vanities as if they were to be expected at any moment to come in and sit down and continue primping right there in front of you.  
 
*Maybe they do arrive at Night, or whenever it's "after-hours" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*:: Nearly Fainting::  I wish I could see this Heaven ! *​
 Quote:

  The décor of these rooms were exquisite! Also, a highlight for me, _you may want to sit down for this – _*Carmen Miranda’s famous Gold platform high heel shoes and bangles*…Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh…_swoon!!! _She was sooo tiny, they were all just so tiny!  
 
*





 I was standing, but I fell. I just couldn't take it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*People really were smaller in the past. I see that in clothing of all the decades, up to about the late 70's/early 80's.  The advent of fast food?
I guess it's also due to vitamins, better nutrition...??
*​ 
Quote:

  And then the costumes…my goodness the COSTUMES that they had on display…OMG!!! They had one of Marylyn Monroe’s velvet dresses turned inside OUT and displayed on the mannequin! You can’t even imagine such _guts ‘n’ gore_ as they pertain to _sew ‘n’ stitch_. It was the wildest thing I’d ever seen – all the construction done to make that dress fit her! It was a study. I wanted that dress so badly…it was so much fun to see all that craziness going on underneath one of Marilyn’s fabulous gowns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*
The dress shall be yours. I shall assist you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" Ok remember...ok, remember...that we have just allowed, *
* half an hour, to get in do it and get out..*
* My sense of Adventure, is turning to Danger...*
* The signal has been given*
* I go in, the Crime begins...*
* My excitement, turns in-to fright, uh-oh, uh-oh..."

**                       Kate Bush, "There Goes A Tenner"



*​* 
Say when, & we'll make it so! (I get to have some of the clothing & makeup, tho, ok? 40% + Airfare?)   
* 
 Quote:

 I wanted to move into this museum and become the _scullery maid_ or something…alas, reality had it’s way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 
*TamEva, You are hysterical!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're fabulous! xxx*​
 Quote:

 I’m a huge collector of a 15 ½” fashion doll named _Gene Marshall_ by Mel Odom who happens to be a fictitious movie Star from the ’20’s, ‘30’s, ‘40’s, and ‘50’s and there was a doll Convention for her there, which I attended, at the _Biltmore Hotel_ in L.A. and I was lucky enough to have visited this Museum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 
*I am turning all sorts of shades of Green*! *You ~are~ lucky!*
*If I ever see anything related to Gene Marshall, I'll let you know (but I'm sure you'll see it first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* Maybe someDay we can meet up & you can take me on a tour of these Heavenly Places. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
 Quote:

 Here’s the link to their webpage:

http://www.seeing-stars.com/Museums/MaxFactor.shtml 
 
*I'm there. But I can't look much now! grrr...but Later....Thanks so much for sharing all of this Wonder.
*
*OMG!! Your post is completely amazing, info-packed, and fascinating!! You've shared a ton of knowledge, as well as Created visual, tactile images with your word-choices...In fact, I can imagine the sounds of the stars primping & chatting with each other, as well as the aromas of their makeup when all was fresh and new...I can nearly feel their nervous excitement, as they prepared to flirt with and perform for  the camera...*
*.I want to 'see' all of the items you mentioned with *all* of my senses...I want to touch the items, to see what Energy they exude
 (I can only Imagine)...*​
* You are one fabulous writer, by the way,* *TamEva Le Fay *





*Thanks so much! xxxCherylFaithxxx*


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you checked out Miss-Vintage.com ?

 I love that site!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Have you checked out Miss-Vintage.com ?

 I love that site!_

 
*Thank You! That's a gorgeous site! I can hardly wait to look at it more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What I have so far seen is fabulous! Makeup tips and everything by Era! & The site is sooo pretty!

And my Lady, Theda Bara, is featured in the 1910 Gallery.
 Thank You!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Thank You! That's a gorgeous site! I can hardly wait to look at it more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What I have so far seen is fabulous! Makeup tips and everything by Era! & The site is sooo pretty!

And my Lady, Theda Bara is featured in the 1910 Gallery.
 Thank You!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*xxxCherylFaith*​_

 
NP!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_That is SO cool....

I didnt even know Max Factor was out that long ago._

 
*Yes! And you can see more about it in various places. I'm certain you'll find it on the site mentioned by the awesome TamEva Le Fay,*


*http://www.seeing-stars.com/Museums/MaxFactor.shtml*


*as well as on the site mentioned by the sweet ms.marymac.*

*
[URL]http://www.miss-vintage.com/decades/1910s.htm*[/URL]

*      xxxCherylFaith* 

*PS The 2nd link goes directly to a page where you can see who was the 1st woman to wear makeup on the silver screen, my 20's obsession actress , the woman whose look (or some of her looks; she did soo many) I'm trying to emulate, Theda Bara!!
*
***Thank You to the people who posted these photos.  If any problem, let me know, & I'll take them down.**

At least some of the makeup Theda is wearing in these photos is Max Factor, as far as I understand it.




*[/color][/font]*




* 

*Oddly enough, my Wedding Dress looked something like Theda's in the photo below!
( But mine was more Renaissancey. )
*
*



*

*Yes, one of the 1st, if not *the* 1st lady to wear makeup for the cinema, Theda Bara! (She is Haunting me...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxCherylFaith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 5, 2008)

*These photos are for you, coachkitten , and for you, NicksWifey ( & anybody else who'd like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I discovered a couple of old 1920's magazines ( Ladies' Home Journal ) & I sold them. I could kick myself for selling them! (Again, my obsession with the 20's looks hadn't yet begun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*​
*I don't know why the photo came out so tiny. I'll try to check it & enlarge.*





*Actually, the next one is from a 1960's magazine, which I gave to my mom. I do have more pics of the 20's mag ads, tho. I should search for them...

I'm pretty sure this was for Max Factor, during the psychedelic part of the 60's.... 

*Check it out, CantAffordMAC.*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 






*This one came from a 1970's *copy* of the 1890 XMas Edition of Ladies' Home Journal. I know this one's more about Fashion,
 but I couldn't contain myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​





*xxxCF*​


----------



## PomPoko (Jul 6, 2008)

Great post! Love your collection of stuff lizardprincesa.

I love vintage cosmetics and beauty items. I find them fascinating and beautiful. I have done since I was about 10. 

My grandma passed away at about that time, and she was terrible for hoarding things (which is clearly where I got it from!) and when going through her stuff she had some lovely things, which my Mom let me keep.

Included were various perfume bottles, a lovely cream leather case, which inside had several vintage Elizabeth Arden cosmetic bottles and a lovely powder compact. (I don't know if the case is what they originally came in, but i think it is.) and   a manicure set.

Unfortunately I don't know where the keys to the case are at present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I've taken some pictures of the few little things I can find. If I can find the keys I will take some pictures of the bottles and things inside the case!

It's funny you should have posted this now, as I was digging them all out yesterday, as I got a new (well, old really!) dressing table, which is apparently 1960's, and I wanted to put them on there since I figured it all went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heres a few pictures, please excuse the quality of the camera, I used my phone camera as I'm not sure where my digicam went! Also the random Lipgloss in the background. I was half asleep when I took these pictures!

New/old dressing table, just cos I am showing it to everyone as I love it to pieces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elizabeth arden "My Love" perfume bottle. The other one is just a pretty perfume vial.



The Elizabeth Arden perfume not in its little holder, and the Nail Crayon from the Manicure set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Manicure set. Its a bit rusty :-/



Case, and rolled up manicure set




and that is the bits of my collection I can find. I've got a few other bits and pieces packed away still from when I moved from my parents. I'd love to see more vintage stuff. Keep posting away everyone


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_Great post! Love your collection of stuff lizardprincesa.

I love vintage cosmetics and beauty items. I find them fascinating and beautiful. I have done since I was about 10. 

My grandma passed away at about that time, and she was terrible for hoarding things (which is clearly where I got it from!) and when going through her stuff she had some lovely things, which my Mom let me keep.

Included were various perfume bottles, a lovely cream leather case, which inside had several vintage Elizabeth Arden cosmetic bottles and a lovely powder compact. (I don't know if the case is what they originally came in, but i think it is.) and   a manicure set.

Unfortunately I don't know where the keys to the case are at present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I've taken some pictures of the few little things I can find. If I can find the keys I will take some pictures of the bottles and things inside the case!

It's funny you should have posted this now, as I was digging them all out yesterday, as I got a new (well, old really!) dressing table, which is apparently 1960's, and I wanted to put them on there since I figured it all went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Your dressing table/vanity looks so Art Deco. Sooo pretty! I think I love 60's stuff because it seems to echo the 1920's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My vanity is from the 40's, dark wood. It came with a little chair. I must take a photo. It has rounded mirrors & lots of spooky/fun/beautiful vibes. (Yes, I am crazy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

*


 Quote:

  Heres a few pictures, please excuse the quality of the camera, I used my phone camera as I'm not sure where my digicam went! Also the random Lipgloss in the background. I was half asleep when I took these pictures!

New/old dressing table, just cos I am showing it to everyone as I love it to pieces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elizabeth arden "My Love" perfume bottle. The other one is just a pretty perfume vial.



The Elizabeth Arden perfume not in its little holder, and the Nail Crayon from the Manicure set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Manicure set. Its a bit rusty :-/



Case, and rolled up manicure set




and that is the bits of my collection I can find. I've got a few other bits and pieces packed away still from when I moved from my parents. I'd love to see more vintage stuff. Keep posting away everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*How exquisite! & How very lovely to find other like-spirited people like you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love 1960's stuff, among others. (It does not seem you were half asleep  when you took the photos-they're great. Hope you find your digicam.) *

*My mom has a collection of perfume bottles, too. I think a few must be quite old.*

*I am going to have to take a closer look at your intriguing photos (LOVE the vanity!) a bit later, as my son is calling me, impatient to go out.*
*Thank you sooo much for posting these photos! 
Yes, I also hope others do, as well. *

*Please send my Love to Birmingham, birthplace of my most beloved men in the Universe ( hubby & son ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & Please say his to the big, many-floored Boots in "Town," & to the tresure-trove charity shops (I bet you'd find some incredible vintagey finds within those...I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I will be back to look some more. Hope your Day is beautiful! CherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 6, 2008)

*I  think I mentioned a bottle of 1930's "Hair perfume"....the little bottle came in a lot with the 60's Max Factor lip makeup.** (eekBay acquisition)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​










*I have *not* used this perfume on my hair, nor anywhere on my body. It has a faint perfumey aroma. *

*I wonder who used these Treasures, what their lives were like, etc etc etc !!!
I wonder who will have my surviving cosmetics when I leave this Life...  
xxxCF*​


----------



## PomPoko (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Your dressing table/vanity looks so Art Deco. Sooo pretty! I think I love 60's stuff because it seems to echo the 1920's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My vanity is from the 40's, dark wood. It came with a little chair. I must take a photo. It has rounded mirrors & lots of spooky/fun/beautiful vibes. (Yes, I am crazy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

*



*How exquisite! & How very lovely to find other like-spirited people like you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love 1960's stuff, among others. (It does not seem you were half asleep  when you took the photos-they're great. Hope you find your digicam.) *

*My mom has a collection of perfume bottles, too. I think a few must be quite old.*

*I am going to have to take a closer look at your intriguing photos (LOVE the vanity!) a bit later, as my son is calling me, impatient to go out.*
*Thank you sooo much for posting these photos! 
Yes, I also hope others do, as well. *

*Please send my Love to Birmingham, birthplace of my most beloved men in the Universe ( hubby & son ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & Please say his to the big, many-floored Boots in "Town," & to the tresure-trove charity shops (I bet you'd find some incredible vintagey finds within those...I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I will be back to look some more. Hope your Day is beautiful! CherylFaithxxx*​_

 
Yes, I love the fact the dressing table looks really swirly and pretty and art deco! I love the fact its genuinely old and well loved ^_^ and it was a bargain as well!

Vintage perfume bottles are so pretty in general! I wish I could find my other perfume bottles to put out! For now I have to make do with my pretty modern ones. Plus the perfume smells a bit better in them 

Ah, yes, birminghams charity shops! I do love them! I live in Northfield (don't know if you ever came over that way!) and we have many charity shops on the high street! They have some awesome things in them, I just have to resist or I'd have a house full of bits and bobs I'd bought on a whim in the charity shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Birmingham sends love back


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Have you checked out Miss-Vintage.com ?

 I love that site!_

 
*That site keeps getting better and better! I find it really inspiring! Every time I go back, I discover a new feature. Yesterday, I was looking at the photo gallery from the 20's, & the one from the 30's.....wowowow!
 It's awesome!*

*Isn't it funny how men's fashion never seems to change quite as drastically?*

*Anyway, thanks again, sweet ms.marymac, for that Treasure - link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 23, 2008)

*Oooh! Today's mail brought me two Treasures from England! 
I must now curtail my eBay browsing, as my SM (SoulMate) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has found a new/used little car, leaving us pretty tapped out. 
We need it,tho, where we live.
 I'm stuck in the house most of the time with my little guy. *

* BUT....before the car, came the Discovery of these mags. 
One is from Portugal, 1929, I believe, and the other one is a British movie mag, 1920. The British magazine contains a photo of my lady, Theda Bara, and the Portuguese mag shows Clara Bow on the front page.*

*When I hold the magazines, my fingers tingle....
I really do ~feel~ something...*

*I've taken a few photos of the magazine pages, which I hope to post soon.
 I wish I could find more makeup closeups within the pics, but I hope some of the photos might help anyone who's interested, as I am...
Another slip of mine (pre-auto) earlier this month, was none other than MAC's Hot Contrast MES!*
*I find many ways to wear this elegant item...
I think Theda Bara would have enjoyed MAC cosmetics...*
*(Theda Bara did tire of being typecast as a vamp, & went on to act in a few *straighter roles,* as I understand, but I must research further.)*

*I LOVE the makeup on these ladies! I also have a fabulous photo of Mary Pickford I'll soon post, from one of the magazines. 
You can see her makeup, especially her lipstick, very well in the photo. 
Time has been kind to these Treasures, 
and the previous owners have well-preserved them...*

*Happy Night/Day to all! CherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## RetroPinup (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I love anything vintage!
Before I knew about MAC (when I was in high school) I used Revlon and Coty since they have been around forever. And they had some of the same lipsticks colors that were popular in the `1950's!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RetroPinup* 

 
_Thanks for sharing! I love anything vintage!
Before I knew about MAC (when I was in high school) I used Revlon and Coty since they have been around forever. And they had some of the same lipsticks colors that were popular in the `1950's!_

 
* Thank *you* for sharing ! I used Revlon, Cover Girl, & Maybelline back in high school. I think I had a perfume by Coty, as well,
 (before I discovered Patchouli essential oil).
My nearly 96-yr-old grandma (she soo doesn't look her age) still uses Maybelline mascara. *

* So cool that they continued the same colors from the 1950's. *

* Even tho I am definitely a boda-fide Mac-aholic, I still feel drawn to the cosmetics aisles in the drugstores, & I feel ~love~ when I'm perusing the brands which have been around forever...They have stood the test of time for a reason! I still use ( & probably always will) drugstore mascaras, & a few other products... I feel sorta sad when I see a *traditional* company trying to compete with MAC & high-end products with newer packaging & products...*

* The other Day, I picked up a couple of those black eyeliner/brow pencils, the little red ones by Maybelline. I started  using them in high school, (much to my mother's chagrin). I rarely use anything but liquid liner these Days, but I just had to have these to look at...they make me smile, whenever I see them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who is going to be looking at my makeup someDay (if Mortality has his way, that is.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxCF* ​


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*That site keeps getting better and better! I find it really inspiring! Every time I go back, I discover a new feature. Yesterday, I was looking at the photo gallery from the 20's, & the one from the 30's.....wowowow!
 It's awesome!*

*Isn't it funny how men's fashion never seems to change quite as drastically?*

*Anyway, thanks again, sweet ms.marymac, for that Treasure - link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*xxxCherylFaith*​_

 
You are so welcome! I love reading the beauty articles on there.  And as far as old school cosmetics go, I will always be a fan of Ponds Cold Cream.  I don't use it everyday, but I always have it on hand.  

Have you checked out Besame Cosmetics? You would prolly flip for their stuff!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_You are so welcome! I love reading the beauty articles on there.  And as far as old school cosmetics go, I will always be a fan of Ponds Cold Cream.  I don't use it everyday, but I always have it on hand._

 
*Yes, I am thinking of getting Ponds Cold Cream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom has beautiful skin, & has always sworn by Pond's. I'm fairly sure my grandmother uses it, as well. I hope to have their lovely complexions when I'm their age.

i think Pond's is what we used to remove stage makeup when I was in high school...*

 Quote:

   Have you checked out Besame Cosmetics? You would prolly flip for their stuff!  
 
*
I've been *dying* to try Besame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess what! I have a swap package on the way which contains a Besame lipstick!  I am soooo excited!!

thanks, ms.marymac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hope your Day is Lovely! xxxCherylFaith*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 26, 2008)

*Last Night, we watched the movie, A Fool There Was, 
starring Miss Theda Bara! OMGoddess! 
I think The Unchastened Woman will be even more incredible ( & probably easier to follow, with more captions.)
A Fool There Was*
*mainly included verses from the poem by the same name, by Rudyard Kipling.*
*Other than these, I have only clips of her in a 20 minute collection,*
*oddly named 45 Minutes from Hollywood





.*

*I saw the opening scenes of The Unchastened Woman, & Theda's hair was insanely beautifully long, her face as pale as new Snow, her lipstick perfectly*
*20ish, Dark (probably Red Burgundy, or Purpley Red ?) & in a flowing gown...She had just discovered she was pregnant, & swept down the stairs to tell her husband, who was playing around with his "corresponding secretary" a little*
*husband-stealer whose hair was cut in the perfect bob of the times...*
*Theda's character's horrified reaction was unrivaled. I have never seen anything like it in any modern movie (& I guess the lack of audible dialogue makes the viewer concentrate more heavily on the acting.) *
*I cannot wait to watch the rest of The Unchastened Woman.*

*Theda Bara tired of being typecast in the role of "The Vamp." I am trying to find more time to research Theda, an icon who actually influenced modern performers. I would not be at all surprised to find that someone like Johnny Depp had admired her movies...She also reminds me of Kate Bush, (British/Irish singer, composer, 
as well as the Muse who brought me together with my husband...)*

*I don't know exactly how, but I want to take screen shots of the actual movies so I can look more closely at the makeup & hair. I guess I pause the movie, take my camera, focus, & shoot....(please don't laugh too hard at me...I'm not very techy, & I'm tired- this method is the only which springs to mind right now. If you know of another please advise me? xxx)*

*Meanwhile, I see YouTube knows Theda. I love this one:*

*YouTube - Movie Legends - Theda Bara*

*Hope you enjoy! xxxcherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 29, 2008)

*Happy BirthDay, Theda Bara* 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*July 29, 1885-*[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]April 7, 1955  

[/SIZE][/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]xxxx Love , CherylFaith xxxx[/SIZE][/FONT]*



























A Theda Bara Tribute • Biography • Filmography • Photos • Links to Videos, Books, Posters & Prints​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_... I will always be a fan of Ponds Cold Cream.  I don't use it everyday, but I always have it on hand._

 
*I went to check out Pond's Cold Cream at Target the other Day, & I was upset to discover it contains cetyl alcohol (as most or many skin creams do)....
I wonder  if this was always the case?*
​ Quote:

   Have you checked out Besame Cosmetics? You would prolly flip for their stuff!  
 
*I mentioned I had Besame lipstick coming in a swap, & it did !  A beautiful casing, has this "Enchanted" lippie,  & everything about it looks so beautiful! But sadly, I must be the only person in Herstory (or *History*) to say the lipstick doesn't stay on me for very long.*
*Sooo beautiful, though. I am trying different methods to get it to stay on my kisser. 
Any suggestions are welcome!!  Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCFxxxx*​


----------



## SMMY (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I went to check out Pond's Cold Cream at Target the other Day, & I was upset to discover it contains cetyl alcohol (as most or many skin creams do)....
I wonder  if this was always the case?*




*I mentioned I had Besame lipstick coming in a swap, & it did !  A beautiful casing, has this "Enchanted" lippie,  & everything about it looks so beautiful! But sadly, I must be the only person in Herstory (or *History*) to say the lipstick doesn't stay on me for very long.*
*Sooo beautiful, though. I am trying different methods to get it to stay on my kisser. 
Any suggestions are welcome!!  Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCFxxxx

*​_

 
On her web site, she has instructions for getting that perfect matte 40s lipstick look. She suggests applying a thin layer of lipstick, then blotting with tissue. Apply a second layer and again blot. Top off with Translucent powder to set and get that matte look from the forties.

Also Besame is having an amazing sale right now. They are planning on reformulating and repackaging many of their products, so now's the time to try them out. The sale ends tonight at 11:59. I've already placed two orders, but where else can you get such an awesome deal on some really beautifully made cosmetics.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_On her web site, she has instructions for getting that perfect matte 40s lipstick look. She suggests applying a thin layer of lipstick, then blotting with tissue. Apply a second layer and again blot. Top off with Translucent powder to set and get that matte look from the forties.

Also Besame is having an amazing sale right now. They are planning on reformulating and repackaging many of their products, so now's the time to try them out. The sale ends tonight at 11:59. I've already placed two orders, but where else can you get such an awesome deal on some really beautifully made cosmetics._

 
I keep filling up my cart and I already have makeup coming out of my ears.  Honestly, though...those shadows are fantastic. I think I need to step away from the computer....dont. need. any. more. makeup.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I keep filling up my cart and I already have makeup coming out of my ears. Honestly, though...those shadows are fantastic. I think I need to step away from the computer....dont. need. any. more. makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I ordered sooo many lippies from the sale. I'm going to need another set of lips. The retro styling really sucked me in.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 18, 2008)

*Theda Bara...a few luscious stills from *_*Cleopatra  1917*_

YouTube - Theda Bara as Cleopatra - 1917 (Clean version)

*1/2 alseep, but *had* to post this sudden discovery... Sigh.....*

*xxxxxxxxxCherylFaithxxxxxxxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 18, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *SMMY*
> 
> ...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 18, 2008)

*Oh my! Dark Lips...Red lips...so Sophisticated! uuuummmm*

*Whether you're using MAC Cult of Cherry products, or other brands, 
Besame has some gorgeous looks & suggestions.*

_*Thanks again, SMMY.*
_
*"Timeless looks..."*
Besame | Looks: 1920s


*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 6, 2008)

*I have been researching 20's films, makeup, etc....almost whenever I have a free moment, lately.*
*I just found this gem, in case it might be of interest to anybody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sidebar on the homepage will direct you to makeup, fashion, etiquette...
all kinds of fascinating vintagey stuff, if you desire...
*
*revamp vintage clothing swing dancing retro clothing reproduction clothing men's clothing women's clothing vintage etiquette vintage hairstyles vintage weddings swing music swing session dance skirts art deco clothing*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
*I also found out an earlier version of Cleopatra was made. 1912. It is due to air at the MidNight Hour on Sunday, Sept.7 (tomorrow Night.) *
*Unfortunately, it doesn't star Theda Bara....but I still plan to watch & hope to be able to see the makeup clearly.*

*I'm awaiting a bunch of Besame...My bank account is stamped "No MAC buys allowed" for a long time.....that Besame sale! (ends tomorrow)*

*Red Lips! Red Lips! Red Lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*(She still has pinks, browns & other hues, as well.)*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*

*Besame | Products*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I ordered sooo many lippies from the sale. I'm going to need another set of lips. The retro styling really sucked me in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*You do know the sorry State of my Bank Account is your fault, don't you?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That Besame sale!! *

*Oh, well, I could use to lose about 10 lbs. or so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmm...we never know how we will effect somebody else's Life, do we? 
*
*Thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## colormeClare (Oct 12, 2008)

I LOVE Besame Cosmetics. Gabriela Hernandez ( CEO and founder) was inspired by her Grandmother's glamourous cosmetics and decided to launch her own company, inspired from vintage and retro cosmetics. 

She actually incorporates recipes of vintage makeup and all of her cosmetics come in beautiful detailed cases. Her website also has tips on how to do period looks ( like 20's, 40's, etc.)  

BTW- Does anyone where I can find like vintage compacts and mirrors. Or any other vintage makeup ?

ALSO- someone mentioned the Hollywood History Museum. I agree,- the museum is like heaven for us makeup addicts


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormeClare* 

 
_I LOVE Besame Cosmetics._

 
*Oooh! So do I !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*​

 Quote:

   Gabriela Hernandez ( CEO and founder) was inspired by her Grandmother's glamourous cosmetics and decided to launch her own company, inspired from vintage and retro cosmetics. 

She actually incorporates recipes of vintage makeup and all of her cosmetics come in beautiful detailed cases. Her website also has tips on how to do period looks ( like 20's, 40's, etc.)  
 
*Yes! Thanks for sharing the info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have grown to LOVE her website (but I can't allow me to look at it right now, due to lack of funds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The bank account problem has something to do with that beautiful website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I wonder what Gabriela's new line will be like. 
I hope it doesn't change much. Do you have any info for us? *​ 
 Quote:

  BTW- Does anyone where I can find like vintage compacts and mirrors. Or any other vintage makeup ?  
 
*Estate sales can be *amazing*. Even garage/yard sales sometimes hold 
True Treasures, 
(altho here, not at this time of year....I don't know where you are...)*
*Antique shops....but they will be pricey.*

*eBay is a source. Much of my small (but precious) vintage cosmetic item collection comes from there. But if you put in a Google search for Vintage Makeup, you will absolutely get a bunch of other leads. Let's see...*
*You will always see a ton of people selling vintage cosmetic *ads*. Seems to be the most easily obtainable item. 
I also have a few old magazines...a couple from the 1920's.... :swoon:
I will take a new photo of my vanity soon. It's the only place I have which is completely *me,* & it's got Vintage items from various eras now,
but my focus is generally 20's and mid-60's to mid 70's...

Which era(s) is your favorite?*

*You may find some interesting links in this search below, 
a general search for "vintage cosmetics". 
I'm drooling with the desire to peek at a few of the sites, but scared...cannot afford anything right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*You have probably already tried this, but here's a link to links, just in case:*
*(If you try different word arrangements, who knows what you may find! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*vintage cosmetics - Google Search*​ 
 Quote:

  ALSO- someone mentioned the Hollywood History Museum. I agree,- the museum is like heaven for us makeup addicts  
 
*TamEva LaFey...what a wonderful person! He mentioned a Max Factor museum, as well...or maybe the Max Factor museum is part of the Hollywood History Museum. I'm sleepy. I have to check....Wow....
I would sooo love to visit these places.
Thank you again, sweetHeart TamEva!*

*The Fedora Lounge is an interesting corner of the Net. 
One of its forums focuses completely on Beauty! 

I hope you discover Treasures and ENJOY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please share your discoveries with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------

